# Fultron Memphis Belle 6 Channel



## jsmitty (Jan 10, 2017)

I would love to get my amp repaired and reconditioned, if needed. One of the sub channel speaker output terminals was broken from the board. If anyone is up to the task, please let me know. I would love to use this amp in a future setup. Thanks for any help!


----------

